# S7 200 keine Kommunikation mit PG



## Toto1277 (23 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen

verzweifel an der S7 200.
Hab bis jetzt nur mit S7 300 zu tun gehabt. Über Step 7 kein Thema
Aber jetzt die 200

Hab mittlerweile erfahren das man dafür Micro Win benötigt.
Hab ich, und zwar 4.0
Ich besitze ein Field PG M von Siemens.

Ic habe auch ein PC/PPI Cable.
Das einzige was ich nicht habe ist eine Verbindung zur 200.

Habe alle möglichen Schnittstellen einstellungen probiert. Geht nicht.
Was mach ich verkehrt. Falscher Port, falsche Software, falsche Kabel.????

Bitte dringend um Hilfe

Thorsten


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Januar 2009)

Welche Kabel kommen denn zum Einsatz (am besten Siemens-Bestellnummer)? 
Welche S7-200 kommt denn zum Einsatz (dito)? 
Welche Einstellung bei PG/PC-Schnittstelle einstellen kommt denn genau zum Einsatz? 
Und was wird getestet und funktioniert nicht?


----------



## Toto1277 (23 Januar 2009)

Hallo

also Kabel heißt 6ES7 901-3BF00-0XA0
S7 200 heißt 6ES7 212-1BB23-0XB0  ( CPU222 )
Welche Einstellungen soll ich denn bei Schnittstellen einstellen?
wenn ich cp5611(PPI) wähle kommt folgende Meldung: Das gewählte Gerät ist nicht vorhanden bzw. wird nicht unterstützt. Wählen sie ein anderes Gerät aus.
Mit dem Kabel steck ich übrigens auf der Com Port schnittstelle ( 25 polig am PG über Adapter auf 9 polig. dann paßt auch der Stecker )

Danke

Thorsten


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2009)

über die MPI-schnittstelle des field PGs und einem *MPI kabel* sollte die kommunikation per PPI zustande kommen ... den internen CP einfach auf PPI stellen...


----------



## Toto1277 (23 Januar 2009)

Das ist ja mein Problem wie oben beschrieben der läßt mir keine Einstellung von PPI zu
Unter Einstellungen steht zwar hinter CP5611(PPI) <Aktiv>
das selbe steht auch hinter CP5611(MPI) <Aktiv>
Ich hab das Gefühl das 2 Schnittstellen aktiv sind


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Januar 2009)

Dieses Kabel paßt an die serielle Schnittstelle. Dann aber bitte auch das PPI-Kabel auswählen.


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2009)

hast du step7 nebenher noch laufen oder irgendwie eine andere verbindung aufgebaut? mein vorgeschlagener weg wäre für ein MPI-Kabel

für dein kabel mußt du zusätzlich die schnittstelle "PC/PPI Kabel (PPI)" hinzufügen!


----------



## Toto1277 (23 Januar 2009)

nein step 7 läuft nicht.
Habe auch winn cc auf dem rechner. stellt der irgendeine Verbindung her oder blockiert?.
wo soll ich denn die schnittstelle hinzufügen unter einstellungen gibts die nicht


----------



## vierlagig (23 Januar 2009)

PG\PC Schnittstelle -> hinzufügen/entfernen


----------



## Toto1277 (23 Januar 2009)

da gibt es die auswahl "PC/PPI Kabel (PPI)" hinzufügen nicht


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Januar 2009)

Dann noch einmal die Gerätetreiber von MicroWin installieren (oder das Ganze MicroWin). Dort kommt der Treiber für das Kabel mit.
Klappt die Kommunikation mit der 5611 und dem MPI-Kabel auf eine 300er oder gibt es da jetzt auch Probleme?


----------



## Toto1277 (23 Januar 2009)

mit der 300 funktioniert unter step 7 alles normal
ich versteh es nicht.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 Januar 2009)

Das ist doch schon einmal was. Dann das MPI-Kabel auf die 200er stecken. 5611 PPI einstellen und Diagnose anwählen (sollte da sein) ansonsten 5611 auto einstellen und Diagnose anwählen. Was wird dann beim Drücken der verschiedenen Knöpfchen angezeigt? 
PS: Habe momentan kein PC mit 5611 vor mir. Kann somit sein, dass die eine oder andre Einstellung nicht ganz korrekt widergegeben wird.


----------



## Toto1277 (26 Januar 2009)

Guten Morgen habe immer noch mein Kommunikationsproblem zwischen meinem Field PG und meiner S7/200.
Wenn ich unter Schnittstellen PPI anwähle, sagt er mir immer das das Gerät nicht vorhanden sei bzw. nicht unterstützt wird. Ich kann diese Schnittstelle nicht anwählen.
WARUM?
Habe eben deinstalliert und neu installiert ( MicroWin 4.0 )

Weiß nicht weiter
Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## Rainer Hönle (26 Januar 2009)

PPI ist das Protokoll. Die Schnitstelle ist z.B. CP5611, PPI-Kabel, .. Was macht jetzt in welcher Einstellung Probleme? Was zeigt die Diagnose an? Wurde mit der Neuinstallation von MicroWin das PPI-Kabel installiert bzw. in Schnittstellen zur Installation hinzugefügt?


----------



## Toto1277 (26 Januar 2009)

Hallo

Diagnose kann ich nicht anwählen
Ja PC/PPI cable ist installiert aber funktioniert auch nicht.
Wie schon gesagt hinter MPI und PPI steht <AKTIV> was auch immer das bedeutet


----------



## vierlagig (26 Januar 2009)

Toto1277 schrieb:


> Ja PC/PPI cable ist installiert aber funktioniert auch nicht.


 
das heißt: funktioniert mit selber fehlermeldung nicht??


----------



## Toto1277 (26 Januar 2009)

habe das orginal siemens PPI cable angeschlossen ( an den 25 pol Com Port über Adater auf 9 pol ) Jetzt meldet er Für die Kommunikation in einem Multi Master Netz bzw. advanced ppi netz müssen sie das PPI Multi master cable verwenden.
Tu ich doch !!!


----------



## vierlagig (26 Januar 2009)

nimm mal den haken bei "PG ist einziger Master" raus


----------



## Toto1277 (26 Januar 2009)

Ich werd bekloppt, das darf doch nicht wahr sein

Es geeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhttttttttttttttttttttt !!!!!!

Vielen Dank für deine ( eure ) Mühe

Ihr seit echt das geilste Forum weit und breit

1000 Dank


----------



## Bobbele (21 Dezember 2010)

*Problem mit Profibus DP*

Moin,
ich habe eine S7 226 und programmiere mit Micro Win nun habe ich folgendes Problem:

ich will eine EM277 hinzufügen aber ich weiß nicht wie, ich habe schon einige Foren durchforstet aber ncihts gefunden bitte um hilfe. Ich muss ambesten genau wissen was ich in Micro Win machen muss damit alles funtioniert ich will dann über DP eine andere SPS ansteuern.

Danke


----------



## bernd81 (22 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Bobbele,

du kannst dir auf 

https://support.automation.siemens....=cseus&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&viewreg=WW

die GSD Datei runterladen und dann im HW-Manager eifügen und dort die Adresse und Größe der Schnittstelle eingeben.

Schau hier:

https://support.automation.siemens....slib.csinfo&lang=de&objid=2615830&caller=view


----------

